# Snakehead vs Wolffish vs Pike



## ion

Which of the fish above is your favourite? Which of them is the hardiest, meanest, most aggressive?


----------



## Innes

snakeheads have several species, some are mean as hell - some are not, pikes come in differant species also - and their is also more than one type of wolffish - IMO an atlantic wolffish looks the meanest, but I think a large aggressive snakehead might have the edge over all of the others.

What is it with the What species is the hardest posts?

To be honest any could kill the other!!!!


----------



## FeederFish33

Hardiest: Wolffish
Meanest: Wolffish
Most Aggressive: Snakehead
My Favorite: Snakehead

Also, you should specify the species. I am considering the common wolffish, the common pike, and the red snakehead when answering this question.


----------



## EMJAY

snake head my favourite, wolffish are ugly as hell

snakehead aren't really aggressive, they dont have an aggressive attitude, but and aggressive appetite. well thats what i think anyways.


----------



## RhomZilla

I've never had any of the fish stated. But I would mmost def like to see pix of which ever would come out on top


----------



## Innes

_Channa micropeltes_ - Giant snakehead









_Channa micropeltes_ - Giant snakehead - Juvinile









wolffish head

















_Erythrinus erythrinus_ - wolffish
*pics stolen from Franks site









_Erythrinus erythrinus_ - wolffish

















_Esox lucius_ - Northern pike


----------



## thoroughbred

i would love to see a snake head for a extended period of time seen one about 3ft long a red one in my ls back home but i hear so many bad things about it as far as aggresion and such and i have a 3yr old son it hops out the tank and goes for him or me it'll have to die but i would like to see what all the hub bub is about them being so mea towards any and everything


----------

